# Nut splitter on O2 sensor?



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

This is going to sound absolutely insane, but I'm pretty desperate by now. The rear O2 sensor is rusted in place and the nut on it is pretty much rounded off (partially my fault). 

I've tried PB Blaster, I've tried the old blowtorch method, and nothing seems to work. So as a last resort I was thinking of using a nut splitter on the O2 sensor and see if I can extract it piece by piece. It's a long shot but I wanted to see if anyone here had any experience with something like this before I did something this nutty.

What do you guys think? (Besides the obvious fact that I'm crazy )


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

can you get a pipe wrech in there to get ahold of the nut?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

I actually tried it with my dad's chain wrench, but that didn't work. I think I will go out and get a smaller 14" pipe wrench for this though. Thanks. You may have saved me a lot of unecessary trouble.


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

Since you have rounded it off, the pipe wrench is really the way to go. Continue to use penetrant, and heat (on the bung, not the sensor).

I think a nut splitter would set you back; it is counterproductive!

The sensor is inside a threaded hole, not outside a threaded rod, as a nut would be. Nut splitters work by opening the outside threads (theoretically, anyway; I have never had success with a nut splitter. I found a Dremel cut off wheel and a cold chisel to work better). 

Keep at it with the pipe wrench till it comes out, or there is nothing left to grab. AFTER YOU CONCLUDE THAT THERE IS NOTHING LEFT TO GRAB WITH THE PIPE WRENCH, cut or grind the outside portion off; since you already have the replacement (you do, right?) you know what the threaded part looks like. Get the appropriate "easy out" and try grabing it from the inside. Try to avoid leaving pieces on the inside, doubt they would do much harm anyway.

With enough penetrant, heat and patience, I think you will be able to turn it out.

Pardon the pun, but, this sounds like a hard nut to crack.
Good luck.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i got mine off with a pipe wrench.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Update:
I got a nice 21" pipe wrench and tried the removal again. All I did was mangle the O2 sensor beyond recognition, but it's STILL STUCK IN THE DAMN MIDPIPE. Since I don't have a circular saw here, I think I'm just gonna have a machine shop chop it out.


----------

